# Welcome audience interruption of aria in recital



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/wat...ung-opera-fan-stands-up-and-sings-tenor-part/


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Whenever I am listening to a soprano singing Mimi's _Si, mi chiamano Mimi_, I can't help myself singing Rodolfo's "Si". I don't do this when I am listening to the complete opera.

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

A charming story to start my day. Thanks!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I love how she reacts to such an unexpected occurrence....


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I love the way she changes the words to "_o grazie_" (instead of "_o amore_").


----------



## DeGustibus (Aug 7, 2020)

Y'all need to get out more--this went viral like a month ago. 
I think Lisette is lovely and she seems very grounded (well, as grounded as a diva can be.) By all accounts she manages to live a pretty regular life when she is home here in Louisiana.
She's also a very good follow on Instagram, if you're into that sort of thing (as is Isabelle Leonard.)


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

DeGustibus said:


> Y'all need to get out more--this went viral like a month ago.
> I think Lisette is lovely and she seems very grounded (well, as grounded as a diva can be.) By all accounts she manages to live a pretty regular life when she is home here in Louisiana.
> She's also a very good follow on Instagram, if you're into that sort of thing (as is Isabelle Leonard.)


Yeah, I've seen it, but it just didn't go viral *here* where it counts! :lol:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

DeGustibus said:


> Y'all need to get out more--this went viral like a month ago.
> I think Lisette is lovely and she seems very grounded (well, as grounded as a diva can be.) By all accounts she manages to live a pretty regular life when she is home here in Louisiana.
> She's also a very good follow on Instagram, if you're into that sort of thing (as is Isabelle Leonard.)


It is nice Google feed knows what I like.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

That is awesome!! Great for her to be able to go with it, everyone wins!!


----------

